# new decoys for 2014 thoughts?



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like to see the companies going to flock mallads heads. It just seems to make then pop out better. I really want to try out the GHG ffd elite fullbody mallards.

I also saw some commercial grade GHG honkers. Anyone planning to update their spread and why?


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Last year I bought some flocking kits and added them to all my drakes. They look awesome and lasted all year!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Once again these decoys are designed to lure hunters as much or more than they are waterfowl and boy does it work.....


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Well I have been a GHG decoy hunter since they came out but this year all my duck floaters will be changed to the pro grade GHG the different head and body positions just eat the ducks up down here when u add in a jerk string or two and some keel motors to make the spread come alive.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Have any of you guys seen the tanglefree fullbody mallard decoys? They look fine on line but I would like to hear from somebody who has actually used them

Thanks
Dan


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

NDhunter08 said:


> Last year I bought some flocking kits and added them to all my drakes. They look awesome and lasted all year!


Where did you get the flocking kits for the mallards?


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> I really like to see the companies going to flock mallads heads. It just seems to make then pop out better. I really want to try out the GHG ffd elite fullbody mallards.
> 
> I also saw some commercial grade GHG honkers. Anyone planning to update their spread and why?


Did you find anywhere that you can buy those FFD elite mallards??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I switched both the duck and goose spreads to white rocks this year.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We have 3 dozen deadlies and 2 dozen GHG shells... I am adding 3 dozen GHG Full body feeders.

It seems early in the season we can get away with about anything... a dozen goose decoys and a few spinners ... just spinners alone... But when it gets late into October it seems that a big mallard spread with full bodies, deadlies and the shells together we slaughter the big greenies.

But thats my two cents


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

duckslayer18 said:


> teamflightstoppersND said:
> 
> 
> > I really like to see the companies going to flock mallads heads. It just seems to make then pop out better. I really want to try out the GHG ffd elite fullbody mallards.
> ...


I saw them in a Rogers sporting goods flyer, also check out the hidgon fully flocked mallards. I will be running one dozen this year. I know Reeds has them on sale every once in a while


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Guess I'll have to call rogers because I can't find them on their website.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

I got the field Dakota mallards with the flocked heads (drakes only) and man they are very nice. Over two season of wear and tear (i still bag them) and they still look great. :beer:


----------

